# Has healthcare changed?



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi folks,

I know this has come up a few times but I'm a bit uncertain to current rules.

We're hoping to move to Cyprus in a few months once my meagre pension comes through but one thing confusing us is healthcare. I've read the forums and it would seem that once my wife's state pension starts in 4 years time, that should entitle us both to healthcare. Correct?

The thing that puzzles me is that I've read here that our UK contributions ( we're both up to date here ) should allow us to receive treatment here for 2.5 years. I seem to recollect reading that this was changing or even had changes since 2014 and that this no longer applies. Now I'm confused. Can someone tell me if we still get the free 2.5 years or not?

If we came would we need to buy private cover immediately?

Also if anyone can recommend an insurance company that would give us private cover that would be great. We both have pre-existing conditions thought nothing requiring major treatment in the last few years.

Thanks for helping 

W


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wooster said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I know this has come up a few times but I'm a bit uncertain to current rules.
> 
> ...


Answers in red for ease of reference...


----------



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks David and Letitia. 

That's cleared things up for us. Shame about the 2.5 years of healthcare. Ah well, I will check Atlantic as you suggest. I guess the idea is to go for emergency cover only with a bit of excess to keep costs down and if anything major happens that isn't emergency then back to the UK for a bit of treatment; unless you would suggest some other course of action?

W


----------



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

Doh! I've just also found out that once you move you lose all your NHS entitlements. That's harsh after paying an awful lot of money for over 40 years into the system.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

wooster said:


> Thanks David and Letitia.
> 
> That's cleared things up for us. Shame about the 2.5 years of healthcare. Ah well, I will check Atlantic as you suggest. I guess the idea is to go for emergency cover only with a bit of excess to keep costs down and if anything major happens that isn't emergency then back to the UK for a bit of treatment; unless you would suggest some other course of action?
> 
> W


Emergency cover is given to everyone at the accidrnt and emergency in the General Hospitals. There is a nominal charge of €10 for the treatment. Your EHIC will cover all emegency treatment. When approaching Atlantic Ins for medical ins, do tell them it is for immigration purpose only as they do a cheap version for that.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Emergency cover is given to everyone at the accidrnt and emergency in the General Hospitals. There is a nominal charge of €10 for the treatment. Your EHIC will cover all emegency treatment. When approaching Atlantic Ins for medical ins, do tell them it is for immigration purpose only as they do a cheap version for that.


The EHIC card will be valid only until you get your permission to stay.


----------



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

All right chaps, I'm a bit confused again. Can you clarify 

1. the EHIC card will not cover me as a *resident* of Cyprus ( i.e. is only useful for the first 3 months or so of my stay )

2. Does everyone get emergency treatment irrespective of their insurance or lack thereof, and/or the valid of the EHIC card for €10?

I'm pretty sure we could afford to "pay as we go" for routine medical care and we just want to be sure we're covered if something fairly major happens, particularly as we've found out the NHS won't cover us for anything once we leave the UK.

Really I'm wondering if I would need an all singing all dancing policy if we pay for routine stuff ourselves and if we are covered for emergency treatment.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wooster said:


> All right chaps, I'm a bit confused again. Can you clarify
> 
> 1. the EHIC card will not cover me as a *resident* of Cyprus ( i.e. is only useful for the first 3 months or so of my stay )
> 
> ...


1. thar it correct. When you are resident here you can get a Cyprus EHIC that cover you in other EU countries.

2. You will not get the permission to stay without insurance. But everyone get treatment at ER. But only just for the emergency. All other costs must be fully paid


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*An interesting article in the Telegraph*

Brits abroad could have rights to free NHS treatment restored - Telegraph


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Again, answers in red for ease of reference.



wooster said:


> All right chaps, I'm a bit confused again. Can you clarify
> 
> 1. the EHIC card will not cover me as a *resident* of Cyprus ( i.e. is only useful for the first 3 months or so of my stay ). Correct. *Officially*, the UK issued EHIC gives you cover for up to 90 days - the same amount of time before you are meant to register with immigration as a resident. *Unofficially*, the authorities here will not necessarily know if you have been here over 90 days as long as your EHIC is in date.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Again, answers in red for ease of reference.
> 
> .


One thing is important. Whatever insurannce you get here, it will not cover ANY existing problems or anything that the insurance company decide can be connected to the existing problem

For over the counter medicine prices without having a prescription, this is the latest pricelist and I update it as soon as a new is published

Cyprus Medicine Prices


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Brits abroad could have rights to free NHS treatment restored - Telegraph


This article got me excited until I read the date it was written - Sep 2013. I don't have high expectations of our Government and they rarely do "the right thing" when it comes to expats who have paid into the system all their lives. It seems that our contributions are better spent on immigrants to the UK who have paid nothing in or to the Foreign Office to give aid to many countries which don't need it.

I was perplexed by this statement in the article, though - any ideas what it refers to?

*"Expats living within the European Economic Area are also entitled to subsidised health care"*


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> This article got me excited until I read the date it was written - Sep 2013. I don't have high expectations of our Government and they rarely do "the right thing" when it comes to expats who have paid into the system all their lives. It seems that our contributions are better spent on immigrants to the UK who have paid nothing in or to the Foreign Office to give aid to many countries which don't need it.
> 
> I was perplexed by this statement in the article, though - any ideas what it refers to?
> 
> *"Expats living within the European Economic Area are also entitled to subsidised health care"*


What I know this has already changed. Or will be 1 of July.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> What I know this has already changed. Or will be 1 of July.


The change from 1 Jul 15 refers to UK State pensioners returning to the UK (or just visiting) being entitled to free NHS care immediately from the time of entry, instead of having to wait for 3 months to "re-qualify" as if they were immigrants! Unfortunately, this change will not cover us, nor the OP as we are below State pension age.

As the article is nearly 2 years old, it cannot be referring to the latest change. It seems to indicate, however, that there was (is?) some form of subsidised healthcare provided from the UK for expats living in the EEA. Maybe this refers to the EHIC?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> The change from 1 Jul 15 refers to UK State pensioners returning to the UK (or just visiting) being entitled to free NHS care immediately from the time of entry, instead of having to wait for 3 months to "re-qualify" as if they were immigrants! Unfortunately, this change will not cover us, nor the OP as we are below State pension age.
> QUOTE]
> 
> It does mean that pensioners can go to the UK for treatment though.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Veronica said:


> David_&_Letitia said:
> 
> 
> > The change from 1 Jul 15 refers to UK State pensioners returning to the UK (or just visiting) being entitled to free NHS care immediately from the time of entry, instead of having to wait for 3 months to "re-qualify" as if they were immigrants! Unfortunately, this change will not cover us, nor the OP as we are below State pension age.
> ...


----------



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the comments. I appreciate your help and I've got a better grasp of things now . I'm sad about the UK turning its back on long-time contributors but the way things are, not surprised. Shame on this government just the same.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> This article got me excited until I read the date it was written - Sep 2013. I don't have high expectations of our Government and they rarely do "the right thing" when it comes to expats who have paid into the system all their lives. It seems that our contributions are better spent on immigrants to the UK who have paid nothing in or to the Foreign Office to give aid to many countries which don't need it.
> 
> I was perplexed by this statement in the article, though - any ideas what it refers to?
> 
> *"Expats living within the European Economic Area are also entitled to subsidised health care"*


This story contradict this http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/hea...vernment-U-turn-on-NHS-access-for-expats.html


----------



## wooster (Jun 27, 2014)

Well we've had a real a setback here. I just got word from the insurance broker we used that the company they recommended ( Atlantic) wouldn't cover me for any pre-existing conditions and since one of these is raised blood pressure ( well - controlled with one tablet a day ) they wouldn't cover heart attack, stroke etc either. This is clearly the end of things as apparently no company will cover these conditions. I can't really emigrate knowing I'd be high and dry if something like that happened. 

I'm pretty fed up about it but there doesn't seem to be a solution.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wooster said:


> Well we've had a real a setback here. I just got word from the insurance broker we used that the company they recommended ( Atlantic) wouldn't cover me for any pre-existing conditions and since one of these is raised blood pressure ( well - controlled with one tablet a day ) they wouldn't cover heart attack, stroke etc either. This is clearly the end of things as apparently no company will cover these conditions. I can't really emigrate knowing I'd be high and dry if something like that happened.
> 
> I'm pretty fed up about it but there doesn't seem to be a solution.


That is how they do.

But it means that you have to wait until you get state pension, then the public healthcare will take care of you


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

wooster said:


> Well we've had a real a setback here. I just got word from the insurance broker we used that the company they recommended ( Atlantic) wouldn't cover me for any pre-existing conditions and since one of these is raised blood pressure ( well - controlled with one tablet a day ) they wouldn't cover heart attack, stroke etc either. This is clearly the end of things as apparently no company will cover these conditions. I can't really emigrate knowing I'd be high and dry if something like that happened.
> 
> I'm pretty fed up about it but there doesn't seem to be a solution.


I'm not surprised at this at all. Had you read previous threads on this subject you would have seen several instances where I spelled out very clearly this situation. I even published the policy wording that one company attempted to apply to me.

The option of paying for treatment should be considered. Private healthcare here is not as high as the UK and this is reflected in the much lower insurance premiums. I'm not suggesting it's cheap but you might like to think about paying for a heart based medical to check arteries, echo test, stress test etc and if you come through that clear you can judge whether it's a good bet to go ahead without those items insured until you come under state healthcare.

You should also note the healthcare insurance here is costed on age based premiums and if they exclude heart conditions, as in your case, they are actually taking on substantially less risk but will not reduce the premium.

As ever insurance companies want to have cake and eat it too.

Pete


----------

